# Too much flow?



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys, just a random question. I got this powerhead/wavemaker pump off ebay, its a dual head pump and runs at 1600gph, has adapters that can be removed. My question is, is it too much for my 75 gallon tank? if not, where you guys think is the best spot for it? picture of it below. i've got 2 of them lol


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Be very careful with the cheap EBAY power heads... Most leak electricity, ANd will kill everything in the tank, And you if your hand are in the water.

Ive tested 12 Of these
http://cgi.ebay.ca/1600-GPH-DUAL-HE...112?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335bc16d08

Some were leaking as much as 1.8A


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

The other concern is the quality of the ABS used to make them. It is/can be cheap, and leach chemicals into your tank.

If it is cheap.... It normally isn't good.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

J_T said:


> The other concern is the quality of the ABS used to make them. It is/can be cheap, and leach chemicals into your tank.
> 
> If it is cheap.... It normally isn't good.


Thanks guys for the help, i'll look into other pumps then!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

From what I can see, never skimp on your equipment, because you will end up spending more than just getting the quality items in the first place.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

I've got a couple of these on either side of my 75gal.....It's been about a year now and I'm pleased with the performance.

http://www.algaefree.com/sure_flow.html

Heard of marineland comming out with their own maxijet kit as well.

http://www.reefkeeping.ca/forum/entry.php?10-New-Marineland-Maxi-Jets-Promise-1300gph


----------

